# New Tank Journal 5x18x20



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all, Just setup a new 5 foot tank getting it ready for lake malawi species. I have as follows

Substrate: Play Sand
Filters:

1500 Canister Aqua Nova
800 Siccie Shark

Heater: 200w Jager Ehiem

Please feel free to comment on what you like and what you don't. Constructive critism is welcomed.

My plans are for black plastic backround and for a lot more rocks...

JB


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The end result has a very clean lookâ€¦ great work!

Have you had a tank right there before? It seems to be getting a lot of direct light which usually fuels algae outbreaks.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks great. I am more of a fan of black stands but you did a fabulous job


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes my last tank had a black stand, but my wife has got some "white" craze going on where everything has to be white LOL. I cant wait to add some more rocks, background and finallly fish!

I will test the water at the end of the week and post the results.


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Tank looks awesome! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum JB. 

Great job all around on your set up. :thumb:

Some interior black wall paint makes a very nice background if you get tired of the the plastic behind the tank. Also, I like the direction your going with the rock piles. My only suggestion here is to try to use the same type of rock when you add the rest. Jmo but to many different types takes more away from the overall visual then it adds.

Once again, great job and what type of fish will you be keeping?


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank Norm, yes i'll see how the plastics looks tonight when i put it on. I have read a bit about the painting of the back so if the plastic is no good i may do that.

RE: the rocks, i agree the same type of rock looks much better due to some budgetry constraints i had to use the above, however i will try to stick to the same type when i add more.

I am thinkin malawi species, but i havent narrowed down a list yet.

How many fish do you think i could stock this tank with (assuming malawi cichlids) ?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

very nice, you did a great job mate! :thumb:


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

JBGC said:


> I am thinkin malawi species, but i havent narrowed down a list yet.
> 
> How many fish do you think i could stock this tank with (assuming malawi cichlids) ?


It really does matter a lot when it comes to the type of Malawin you keep as to how many you can put in your tank. If you go with Mbuna and have very good filtration you could keep upwards of 25 to 28 fish assuming an average size of 5". Overcrowding these species is one of many different ways too control aggression and maintain some semblance of community.

With the Haps this could change a lot because of the different size choices and aggression issues within this broad category.

Peacocks are a category all their own and mixing them can be a challenge.

All in all if you could narrow down your choices it would be easier for myself and others to give better advice. :thumb:


----------



## Dno (May 13, 2008)

hey nice work on ur tank. I live in aus aswell, n i am using the same canister filter. Except *** got another 2 (4500 L/hr lol) because of my new 8 footer. Those canisters are awesome, i clean mine once a month.anyway iam on da net on my mobile at work so ill talk some more when i get home. Cheers Dno.


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Proposed Stocking List?

1.Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) 
2.Sciaenochromis fryeri 
3.Metriaclima sp. "Black Dorsal" 
4 nimbochromis Venustus
5.nimbochromis Livingstoni

I'd also love to keep 1 Frontie in there but i know thats against the rules so to speak LOL :wink:


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been doing some reading and a lot of people are saying you can keep malawi haps quite comfortably with frontosa.. is this true?

Scenario, i keep 3 fronts with

1.Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe) 
2.Sciaenochromis fryeri ( 1 male , 2 females)
5.nimbochromis Livingstoni

is that feasable?


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

Is the stand completely DIY? Looks great!


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes the stand is DIY, friend of mine built most of it. Trying to make sure its going to be strong enough is the hardest part. It turned out super strong, could take 5 of those tanks on it i rekon LOL.

Jas


----------



## Jamielynn (Sep 1, 2008)

Awsome tank and I love the stand, I haven't seen a white one before. Now I want one  I can't wait to see it when it is all done.

Jamielynn


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

An update.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Great job! I really like it.


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

more updates : )

Stocked mainly with juvi malawis and 2 fronts.


----------



## yhanavan (Sep 6, 2008)

Beautiful tank! I'm amazed that you did this on your own. I wouldn't know where to begin. =D>


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Seems my livingstonii is missing in action , think maybe my larger frontosa may have eaten him...??


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Another few fish have been added , there are quite a few fish now that are starting to get colour but will take a while before the tank looks a1.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i liked how in the first two vids your big front just sat in the middle of the tank just chillin! Sweet tank, its coming together nicely


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeh BK, he still does that a lot even surrounded by the juvi malawis. He just ignores them for theh most part which is good.

They are all getting along really well, i might stack up a few more rocks higher at the back to give it a bit more natural look + add some more hidy holes. I think the big swiming sand area in the front is important to keep.

Jas


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

tank update pic


----------



## ademb (Nov 19, 2008)

looking good mate! theres some nice looking fish in the tank

where bouts in australia u from?


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Love the frameless tank!!!! The only thing I would change about this set up are the rocks....I would just stick to one type of rock (one color). I like the rocks you have to the right (the darker ones). Loose the lava rock though, it has a tendency to scratch and damage fish if they run into them.. Where did you get that tank? Nice stand too! :thumb:


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, rocks were free from previous tanks and due to the $ i had to use different colours. I agree 100% that all the same colour would be nice... maybe one day.

We got the tank made locally, cost $230 Au dollars if i recall correctly.

I'm currently eyeing off building a 6x2x2... for frontosa only... dream tank.

Jas


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Update Pics


----------



## newbiechick (Apr 2, 2009)

Tank and th fish are looking very nice....

I noticed in you first post that you're using the Sicce internal filter, I've just bought one (haven't installed it yet), is it decent?


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

The magnetic system on the Sicce is very convienient and its not a bad filter, however its not quite as good as one of my old fluval 4's. I guess it depends on the size of the tank it in too.


----------

